# 1962 Clausing colechester  Model 13 rebuild



## James K (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello all,
I'm new to this site and excited to be here. I am refurbishing my father's Model 13. He took it a part and has since passed away. I'm reassembling the gear head and I'm wondering about the wear in the brass bushings and O-ring circled in the attached diagram. Anyone know where I can find the O ring replacements? Clausing wants $85.00 to $312.00 depending on the bushing.

I can't fabricate them because I'm with out a lathe to turn them. Would be challenging to do on my bridgeport mill with  time set up and well my unforeseen  mistakes...

Any direction is appreciated


----------



## kb58 (Aug 17, 2020)

Assuming that it's rubber, O-rings are a universal item. Carefully measure the old one and you can buy new ones cheap through places like mcmaster.com.


----------



## James K (Aug 17, 2020)

Will do, Thank you!


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2020)

Besides their size, O-rings also come in a lot of different materials.  If you go to a place like McMaster, they should have info on the various materials, too.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 17, 2020)

Given your location, if you order by 9am or so, it'll be at your door the same day!


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 17, 2020)

As I recall, the standard neoprene and nitrile black O-Rings are pretty tough and reliable, but when I needed a ring that could take high temperatures, I went for a type known as "Viton". These were slightly harder, slightly less flexible, but they were great! Nitrile resists most chemicals and solvents really well.

I admit, I have been out of touch with that stuff for a while now, and left the engineering design magazine subscriptions behind, but the guys are right - you can get just about any size and type imaginable to arrive in the post. eBay even!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2020)

I have used "The O-Ring Store", they have a wide selection of sizes and types of rubber. Fast shipping.
-Mark


----------



## James K (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for the input guys. This is my project. If anyone has any information as to things to look for or pointers on how to get this back together, I'm all ears.

James k


----------



## James K (Aug 22, 2020)

more


----------



## WEL0058 (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow James - Sorry your father did not get to enjoy running the lathe.

Lot of parts to sort out.  Notice different group of parts mixed together.

Do you have parts manual?

i would identify parts and group them separate boxes.  Head stock, quick change gear box, gear train, apron, etc

Keep us posted...

Bob G.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 22, 2020)

What Bob G said.
You are going to have a nice lathe when it's put together and adjusted properly. This takes some skill.
You may want to seek some guidance from a local source?
Someone familiar with this lathe.


----------



## James K (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks guys, I do have the parts manual. It shows location and assembly diagrams with a parts list. I have reached out to clausing and they were helpful however, Many parts are discontinued. I wish I'd started this prior to auctioning off the machine shop. I could have fabricated most or all the brass/bronze bushings. Now I either buy "new" old stock parts or find someone with a lathe.. lol. I'm going to get it back together for sure, just no time line right now.


----------



## john.k (Oct 4, 2020)

Ive fixed lots if these....couple of obscure facts....the front double roller has one more roll in either front or rear ,forget which.....and rebuilders often eliminate  some of the springs in the rear roller......these bearings can seize,so never let the oil level get so low that the rear bearing runs dry.......The front bearing has an adjuster ring,best to not do it too tight straight off ,but run the lathe first and just eliminate any play(on a dial gauge),then apply a bit of preload when run in.......All the bearings will slide off if the end of the spindle is brought down on a soft wood block....never use pullers.


----------



## James K (Oct 6, 2020)

John Thanks for the advise. Do you think the Bearings will be good enough to reuse? New ones are expensive and I'm not going to be making aerospace parts. lol. I want it to be fairly accurate and usable . I think I'm more concerned with the brass/bronze bushings that seem to be on every rotating shaft from the saddle drive to the gear box's; upper and lower.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 6, 2020)

James K said:


> more


Awesome project! Your father would be proud.


----------



## john.k (Oct 9, 2020)

If bearings arent marked on the thrust ends of the rollers,it will be ok.....If you replace the input shaft bushes ,be sure to cut adequate oilways ....Ive had these bearings lock up with a bang ,months after they were done ,seizure marks for lack of oil.....Also make sure the bushing oil holes line up with the cast iron case oil holes.


----------



## James K (Oct 9, 2020)

Sounds good. Now i need to make friends with someone that has a working lathe....


----------



## rwm (Oct 9, 2020)

That's a beautiful machine! I can't wait to see it back to its former glory. Watching...

View media item 97714
Robert


----------



## john.k (Oct 10, 2020)

A while ago I was given  one of these.....catch was its in pieces ,and the pieces may be spread between three (or more) locations.......First pickup was relatively uneventful ,if you discount having an iron beam barely miss the sons company car,and the sons wife giving us an earfull for leaving the lathe bed under her kitchen window for 10 years......Second location ,no dramas ,but parts of two other lathes there too...ended up with parts that didnt belong ...and still the leadscrew and the spindle sliding piece with the grooves in it.missing......Third location was a challenge ,,,guy was a hoarder ,and had valuable old motorbikes he didnt want anyone to know about.After months of negotiation ,we got a look at his stuff ,.....he had nothing belonging to the lathe......Back to the second location ,this time came away with the leadscrew and the change slider......still some bits missing ,I had to make them.......and had a going lathe ,not 100%,but OK for a bit of effort....Fortunately the back bearing was trashed ,but the front double roller was in pieces ,but all there......Used a standard SKF taper roller in the rear .....no spring action ,no problem.


----------



## James K (Nov 8, 2022)

Got it done! I have extra gears and miscellaneous parts from a sister Lathe. I can post pics of them if anyone is interested.


----------

